# Deer In Yard Today, Under Wild Apple Tree



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)

just got a couple of more shots only this one was at the edge of the back/side yard near the woods!  crud, it will only load 1 of the pics....this was just a few seconds ago...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)

well, obviously it was white tail deer....

we have 7 wild apple trees and 1 more in the meadow across the way....so we draw a lot of deer this time of the year because the apples are ripe now....

the deer first eat from the two, yellow apple trees....they are sweet apples, then they move on to the red apples, then the green apple tree....

but by far, they prefer the yellow apples....

Yesterday at dusk, there were 4 deer under the tree in front near the way....2 very big adult female deer and two spotted fawn....  no pics though, I did not have my camera near with it's pic memory card in it, so today I was armed and ready with my camera...


----------



## rdean (Sep 23, 2014)

cool.  proves we still have some environment left.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 23, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 23, 2014)

rdean said:


> cool.  *proves* we still have some environment left.




  it's _everywhere!_


----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)

rdean said:


> cool.  proves we still have some environment left.


our deer are well manage here in Maine....back in 2008 and 2009 due to very harsh winters, we lost 30% of the herds from the cold, so they limited hunting permits for a a few years, but we are back up to normal or near normal again....I think on average we have about 220,000 or so in the State....  

And we have on average, about 76000 Moose....

And the Lord only knows how many Black Bear.....of which we had one this year in our yard trying to open the shed, and two years ago, we had TWO in our yard that tore down the bird feeder and just sat down on the ground like it was their yard, eating sunflower seeds from the bird feeder....

This year, after the visit, we bought bear spray, 4 containers of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 23, 2014)

_don't poke the bear!  _


----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)

Valerie said:


> _don't poke the bear!  _


oh, i am not going to hurt the bear....he was the cutest bear ever!  Honest to goodness, with Matt as my witness, he smiled at us when he turned around and saw us coming out on the back deck....we were not more than 10 to 15 feet from him/her...he was trying to figure out how to get the shed door opened, and YES we had our sunflower seeds stored in there at the time, (we now keep them in the house), but he just turned and gave this cute "oops" look, like "Oops, you caught me!", then he smiled, then he ran off.... as Matt yelled at him to get out of here!  It was such a sweet and innocent type look....I will NEVER forget it, for the rest of my life....

It was such a rude awakening....it was eye contact, in a very friendly way....it was just something that burned in to my very soul, that this was God's creature....I would never kill one or harm one, unless my actual life was truly in danger...


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow!  I wish you had the pictures of that bear too.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Wow!  I wish you had the pictures of that bear too.


I KNOW!!!!

Every day Matt and I say the same thing to each other, ''I wish we had a picture of that scooby doo look that bear gave us!''


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 23, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  I wish you had the pictures of that bear too.
> ...



Bears can be cute provided they do not decide to eat you


----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


black bears are not AS vicious as brown bear and grizzly....unless surprised, or a mama with cubs....!!!!

The first encounter was a huge black bear, with a smaller bear....not tiny like a baby cub, but a yearling....black bears take care of their young for 1.5 years, first year they birth them in their winter den, 2nd year they keep their same litter in the den with her, then the year after they separate and the mother is pregnant with a new litter....

We THINK this bear that came back, is the yearling from 2 years ago, that is all grown up now....


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > _don't poke the bear!  _
> ...





that was a bruins joke, but i hear ya!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> well, obviously it was white tail deer....
> 
> we have 7 wild apple trees and 1 more in the meadow across the way....so we draw a lot of deer this time of the year because the apples are ripe now....
> 
> ...




apples and acorns are like candy to the deer


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > cool.  proves we still have some environment left.
> ...




the rut is about to set in 

pretty soon you should be seeing bucks wondering through the candy store 

looking for a hook up


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




just do not get between a momma and her cub 

the niceness will disappear quickly


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

this is a pic of a baby deer who came to my window at work this past june.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2014)

Valerie said:


> this is a pic of a baby deer who came to my window at work this past june.


that is fantastic!  such a cute picture...


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > this is a pic of a baby deer who came to my window at work this past june.
> ...





i just uploaded it from my phone to photobucket just for you, dear!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

i have seen him several times since, too!  

getting bigger and the spots are fading...but i only snapped a bunch of pics on that first day.

he seems alone and i think momma either got hit by a car or shot...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


just an FYI, with this new USMB site, no need to download to photobucket, you can just hit the *upload a file* key, and get the pic direct....


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2014)

Valerie said:


> i have seen him several times since, too!
> 
> getting bigger and the spots are fading...but i only snapped a bunch of pics on that first day.
> 
> he seems alone and i think momma either got hit by a car or shot...


OH DEAR....    I wish you hadn't told me that.....  

but I forgive you!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

i talk to him in a soft tone and joke that i am 'the deer whisperer' because he isn't ascared of me!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> OH DEAR....    I wish you hadn't told me that.....
> 
> but I forgive you!




sad, i know...such is life!


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> just an FYI, with this new USMB site, no need to download to photobucket, you can just hit the *upload a file* key, and get the pic direct....




yeeah...........no thanks!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > just an FYI, with this new USMB site, no need to download to photobucket, you can just hit the *upload a file* key, and get the pic direct....
> ...


ohhhhhhh, hadn't thought about security concerns!!!


----------



## chikenwing (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > cool.  proves we still have some environment left.
> ...


 There are more deer in the US now then ever in history. Some palaces its a real problem.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2014)

and where there are deer, there are deer _ticks_...unfortunately!  

Baby boom for ticks Lyme disease carriers seen in New England Reuters


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

My test. 

If it posts, it's a youngster born in our yard.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

Wowie Zowie. 

Sorry its such a crappy photo ^^^ but posted it from my iPhone to the board via tapatalk.

Thanks very much for the info!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Well crud -

What security concerns?

Splain to me in words of one syllable, wouldja?

Thanks.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


I don't really know, cuz I am quite ignorant when it comes to the internet and computers, but I always trust Valerie's advice and take note if she is concerned and just figure, I should be too!    even if she tried to explain it to me, I probably would not understand, so I just take her word for it and heed her advice!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 24, 2014)

Valerie said:


> this is a pic of a baby deer who came to my window at work this past june.




what a sweet lil thing 

perhaps this is the deer in the first picture 

maybe not


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > i have seen him several times since, too!
> ...



It makes you feel bad to know that there is this young deer out there trying to survive without his/her mama. Life can be very cruel sometime.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 24, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


yes, it saddens me...I know it's just part of nature and life itself, but it's still sad....


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 25, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



They are living being. You have to be callous not to feel for them.


----------

